# Help! Canvas planning



## Lily00Vega (May 18, 2016)

So I usually sketch what I'm going to paint on the canvas before I paint it on there but the issue that I'm having is that I use graphite, which sometimes gets mixed with the paint. Is there something I could use instead of the graphite to put down and map my stuff first before painting that won't mix with the paint? Thanks in advance. :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Wasn't this very question asked yesterday by another Newby?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Lily00Vega said:


> So I usually sketch what I'm going to paint on the canvas before I paint it on there but the issue that I'm having is that I use graphite, which sometimes gets mixed with the paint. Is there something I could use instead of the graphite to put down and map my stuff first before painting that won't mix with the paint? Thanks in advance. :biggrin:


http://www.artistforum.com/oil-painting/sketching-subject-prior-applying-paint-32362/#post212122


----------

